# Biggest Upset in MMA



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

What do you consider the biggest upset in MMA history?? I'm gonna do some more brianstorming here but for now I'd say the first fight between Tito and Ken Shamrock was a pretty big upset for Shammy considering how much punishment Shammy took. Thats prob when Ken's career started souring the most then was topped off with the embaressing loss to Franklin. Those fights both had a lot of hype around them as Ken was Mr. UFC but we all know that has changed haha. I'll think of some more but lets hear yours .......


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

thats a tuff one..i cant think of any HUGE upsets..i feel like i pretty much have a good idea of whats gonna happen..i ahve to say i was at ufc 57..and i was pretty upset at the shape frank mir came to fight in..and i didnt expect him to lose to pe de pano..


----------



## shenku68 (Oct 5, 2006)

Sylvia vs Arlovski II.
When Randleman koed Cro Cop.
Ludwig vs Goulet. 
Conture vs Lidell I.
Vitor vs Tank.

Just a few.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

shenku68 said:


> Sylvia vs Arlovski II.
> When Randleman koed Cro Cop.
> Ludwig vs Goulet.
> Conture vs Lidell I.
> ...


Those are some good ones. I'd like to see all those fights again except for couture vs liddell.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

shenku68 said:


> Sylvia vs Arlovski II.
> When Randleman koed Cro Cop.
> Ludwig vs Goulet.
> Conture vs Lidell I.
> ...


yeah randleman cro cop was crazy..


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

i hafta say i was pretty shocked when Chuck beat Randy for the first time, that was crazy..also joe lauzon beating pulver was a huge upset too, 7-1 underdog


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Tito Ortiz/Ken Shamrock I
Randy Conture/Chuck Liddell I
Kevin Randleman/Mirko Cro Cop
Fedor Emelinenko/Mirko Cro Cop*


----------



## Mastiff_Owner (Oct 5, 2006)

recent fights I would have to say pulver V lauzon, Old school I would have to say Royce beating everyone. Consider the fact that everyone was bigger than him and noone new what the hell BJJ was. Then Sak beating all the Gracies just becuase it completely removed the aura surronding the family name that they couldn't be beaten.


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

Pete Williams vs. Mark Coleman


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

Biggest upset?

How about *Jens lil' Evil Pulver* to ... er, what's his name. *wink
(And not just a loss, but a POUNDING)

Thsi one was sad and confusing as well:
Sylvia vs Arlovski II.


----------



## KillerInstinct (Oct 6, 2006)

recently Lauzon's victory over Jens was a pretty big upset.Of all time I'd have to say Maurice Smith's upset over Mark Coleman.No one really gave him a chance in that fight.Mark was undefeated and dominated all his opponents.Smith was supposed to be somewhat of an easy match ,but Smith somehow pulled out the upset.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

i have 2 that stick in my mind 

shogun vs. coleman.........when shogun's elbow got disconnected I was like O shit it's ****ing broken! then the whole hammerhouse vs. chute boxe thing went down. all just a big mess. the worst upset ever to me

arlovski vs. sylviaII...........damnit arlovski. he just got to crazy and should've waited. you could see sylvia just waiting for him to swing again and boom he caught him. i was really looking forward to seeing arlovski reign supreme


----------



## yand (Oct 2, 2006)

Little Evel losing was a pretty big one.... I was lookin forward to seeing him pound that dude.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> also joe lauzon beating pulver was a huge upset too, 7-1 underdog


Yup, and it's not like Pulver was beating Lauzon, then caught a punch. Jens didn't get 1 offensive move in. 

Penn vs Hughes 1 was pretty shocking. Here's this dominant wrestler who has beaten pretty much everyone who stepped in his way, and a lightweight comes in to challenge him. Did anyone give Penn a chance in that fight?


----------



## KillerInstinct (Oct 6, 2006)

Damone said:


> Yup, and it's not like Pulver was beating Lauzon, then caught a punch. Jens didn't get 1 offensive move in.
> 
> Penn vs Hughes 1 was pretty shocking. Here's this dominant wrestler who has beaten pretty much everyone who stepped in his way, and a lightweight comes in to challenge him. Did anyone give Penn a chance in that fight?


Yeah Joe dominated that entire fight.I hope to see more from this kid ,he looks very impressive.

I gave Penn a chance.BJ is one of my favorite fighters and I thought he could set.It was still shocking that he did it in such dominating fashion though.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Lauzon looked sharp i thought. He has some potential thats for sure. I hope he does well he seems like a good guy


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Lauzon/Pulver has to be up there. I was really surprised when I saw Royce v Severn, especially knowing who Dan Severn was.

I know that this might sound like a surprise, but I thought Tito beating Guy Mezger was an upset, obviously Tito disagreed.

On top though, has to be Chuck stopping Randy the second time that they fought. Randy Couture had been TKO'd, but never stopped with one punch like he was by Chuck. I didn't think it was going to happen, but it did.


----------



## Chuck Norris (Oct 7, 2006)

My loss to Bruce Lee was a pretty big upset.


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

Mastiff_Owner said:


> Old school I would have to say Royce beating everyone. Consider the fact that everyone was bigger than him and noone new what the hell BJJ was.





KillerInstinct said:


> Of all time I'd have to say Maurice Smith's upset over Mark Coleman.No one really gave him a chance in that fight.Mark was undefeated and dominated all his opponents.Smith was supposed to be somewhat of an easy match ,but Smith somehow pulled out the upset.


These two are the ones that stick in my mind. When I saw the first UFCs I couldn't have picked a winner to save my life. Then I learned to appreciate BJJ, and later the dominate wrestlers like Coleman. 

Just when I think I got my mind right, Maurice Smith shows up with his leg kicks and superior cardio and puts away Coleman.

Ah, the beauty of MMA, always evolving.

I was as stunned as Matt by BJ taking the first fight against Matt Hughes too. Didn't do my homework on that one.


----------



## Mastiff_Owner (Oct 5, 2006)

Thats ok Boo I was upset about BJ losing to penn. That was one of the most personally upsetting fights for me. <teardrop> sigh.


----------



## Chuck Norris (Oct 7, 2006)

******* Penn deserved to lose..he was just another can to pretty up matts record.


----------



## Mastiff_Owner (Oct 5, 2006)

Either you are kidding or know nothing about mma. Or just want to start an argument. Either way I probably won't be replying to any of your posts.


----------



## KillerInstinct (Oct 6, 2006)

Chuck Norris said:


> ******* Penn deserved to lose..he was just another can to pretty up matts record.


Are you serious?How the hell can you call yourself Chuck Norris?Do you know anything about mma?I'm just curious.


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

KillerInstinct said:


> Are you serious? How the hell can you call yourself Chuck Norris? Do you know anything about mma? I'm just curious.


That dude's gotta be trolling Killer. It's just too ignorant otherwise.


----------



## Chuck Norris (Oct 7, 2006)

its pretty obvious they fed penn to hughes to pretty up his record. Everyone knows that Penn is past his prime, and matt is definitely in his..meaning that matt was meant to get a win. Did you really expect them to give the belt to some guy who could'nt even do a proper roundhouse kick?
they wanted to give Matt a can, and it just so happens that BJ is a well known can, which can make money on ppv's.


Dont do drugs.


----------



## SilentFury (Oct 5, 2006)

Dan Henderson vs Kazuo Misaki II
Takanori Gomi vs Marcus Aurelio
Shonie Carter vs Jason Black
Ovreem Alistar vs Sergei Kharitonov

It was upsetting to watch these fights. Since all the guys who lost in these fights were considered invincible.


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

SilentFury said:


> Shonie Carter vs Jason Black


Hey SilentFury, I was at that fight. Sweet seats ringside too. I was really disappointed when Jason Black lost. Did you see the KOTC PPV? If so, did they mention on the PPV that Jason got hurt in the fight? I've been bugging KOTC for the DVD ever since. They keep promising it will be out, "in a few more months." I should've just ordered the PPV and taped it. **sigh**

You knocked me back on my heels on that one. I didn't expect someone out in CA to know that much about our local boy AND to have seen the fight. Very cool.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*biggest upset in MMA history*

...Biggest upset?....dunno., but there is 1 that sticks out in my mind. The UFC Ultimate Ultimate 96' Finals: Tank Abbott vs. Don Frye. WOW. Frye's chin must have been made of steel. The first punch Tank threw was a Jab that sent Frye flying to the mat...lol. Frye went toe to toe with Tank ( bad idea)! Tank was pounding Frye's face to raw hamburger, it looked to be over any second, then Tank slipped, fell, exposing his back. Once Frye got on top, got the rear naked choke, Tank tapped out at 1:20 of the 1st round. What an upset!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Chuck Norris....cool man...LMAO...the streamer showing Chuck jack that chick in the face...hilarious


----------



## SilentFury (Oct 5, 2006)

Boo said:


> Hey SilentFury, I was at that fight. Sweet seats ringside too. I was really disappointed when Jason Black lost. Did you see the KOTC PPV? If so, did they mention on the PPV that Jason got hurt in the fight? I've been bugging KOTC for the DVD ever since. They keep promising it will be out, "in a few more months." I should've just ordered the PPV and taped it. **sigh**
> 
> You knocked me back on my heels on that one. I didn't expect someone out in CA to know that much about our local boy AND to have seen the fight. Very cool.


Well, one of my buds is a HUGE KOTC/GC fan.
He fought at 170 in GC a few times.

He ordered it on ppv and a few other guys came over, including myself.
Im not a big KOTC fan, but im always interested in seeing a fight.
Especially if its Shonie Carter vs a guy who was at 19-0.
I didn't realize until I read something online that Black fell wrong and dislocated something.
I hate freak accidents.


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

SilentFury said:


> Well, one of my buds is a HUGE KOTC/GC fan.
> He fought at 170 in GC a few times.
> 
> He ordered it on ppv and a few other guys came over, including myself.
> ...


Tell me man, we are all like what the hell happened? I swear there was an audible groan when they told us there was an injury. Disappointing end to a great night. I had no idea those events went on that long. We didn't get out of there until after 2 AM. There were a ton of fights. It wasn't just the card, there were a bunch of other fighters there. Talk about hitting the motherload: Arlovski, Sylvia, Franklin, Hughes, Lawler, Imes, and Miletich. I was stoked.

I hadn't seen any of the GC fights till this past year when I picked up a 4 event set, 7 hrs, and 50 fights. Production isn't the best, but like you said, always up for a fight.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

SilentFury said:


> Well, one of my buds is a HUGE KOTC/GC fan.
> He fought at 170 in GC a few times.
> 
> He ordered it on ppv and a few other guys came over, including myself.
> ...


freak accidents suck ****. like shogun's elbow being disclocated when he fought mark coleman. or when randy couture fought vitor belfort the second time. randy's eyelid got a cut and they ended the fight fairly quick. and i was looking so forward to that damn fight


----------



## prophet665 (Oct 6, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *
> Fedor Emelinenko/Mirko Cro Cop*



How in the world is Emelinenko vs. Cro Cop an upset? Fedor had already beaten every heavyweight known to man in PRIDE at that point. The fight was good, but I don't think it was an upset by any means.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

prophet665 said:


> How in the world is Emelinenko vs. Cro Cop an upset? Fedor had already beaten every heavyweight known to man in PRIDE at that point. The fight was good, but I don't think it was an upset by any means.



how in the world u ask? maybe somebody wanted crocop to win that fight or expected him too. thats considered and upset


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Chuck Norris said:


> its pretty obvious they fed penn to hughes to pretty up his record. Everyone knows that Penn is past his prime, and matt is definitely in his..meaning that matt was meant to get a win. Did you really expect them to give the belt to some guy who could'nt even do a proper roundhouse kick?
> they wanted to give Matt a can, and it just so happens that BJ is a well known can, which can make money on ppv's.
> 
> 
> Dont do drugs.


I disagree with everything in your posts. First off if you watched the fight you would know Penn utterly dominated the first 2 rounds and it was a great fight. Matt almost didnt make it outta rd 2. I myself have never seen Matt Hughes do a roundhouse kick and they gave him the belt, so that statements stupid. BJs only like 27 hes still got a whole career ahead of him. Hes not washed up. And lastly you should do drugs. Well certain drugs anyway.


----------



## prophet665 (Oct 6, 2006)

cabby said:


> how in the world u ask? maybe somebody wanted crocop to win that fight or expected him too. thats considered and upset


Wanting someone to win and the general expectation of who will win are two different things. I may *want* the Minnesota Vikings to win the Superbowl, but it is not considered an upset if they don't win. 

To expand upon my question...why did he consider Fedor an underdog? Was there some article or MMA news sight that had Cro Cop as a favorite? 

If I remember correctly, Fedor took 3 or 4 of Cro Cop's best left leg kicks straight to the head and it didn't even phase him. That shouldn't have surprised anyone after seeing him get dropped on his head in the Randleman fight. After taking those kicks you could just see the wind come out of Cro Cop's sails.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

prophet665 said:


> Wanting someone to win and the general expectation of who will win are two different things. I may *want* the Minnesota Vikings to win the Superbowl, but it is not considered an upset if they don't win.
> 
> To expand upon my question...why did he consider Fedor an underdog? Was there some article or MMA news sight that had Cro Cop as a favorite?
> 
> If I remember correctly, Fedor took 3 or 4 of Cro Cop's best left leg kicks straight to the head and it didn't even phase him. That shouldn't have surprised anyone after seeing him get dropped on his head in the Randleman fight. After taking those kicks you could just see the wind come out of Cro Cop's sails.


lots of people were expecting crocop to have a good chance with fedor.


----------



## Geneticfreak (Oct 7, 2006)

for real, shamerock should just start hir career as trainer, before getting more embarassing defeat...

Have you seen his match with a jap fighter? Ken pissed off because the ref call the bell once he's being KO, come on man, he's getting a ridiculious these days...

He should go to TNA for the rest of his career, or even not a bad choice to let him face Kurt Angle in a submission match.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

The Sakuraba fight? That was as quick and abrupt as they come. Saku caught him, and Ken not so wisely put his stiff body in between the ropes. 

There's also the Fujita fight, where Ken quit......while he was winning. Who quits a fight when they're winning? Obviously Ken Shamrock does.

I dig Ken, I mean, he was once really good. But, Ken, retire! RETIRE NOW! Stop tarnishing your legacy. Take lessons from your "brother", and cherish your legacy.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Jens Pulver losing to that nobody at 63 was a pretty big upset I thought. That fight was supposed to just ease him back into ufc and he got punished. Think the kids name was like Joe Lauzon or something


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Damone said:


> The Sakuraba fight? That was as quick and abrupt as they come. Saku caught him, and Ken not so wisely put his stiff body in between the ropes.
> 
> There's also the Fujita fight, where Ken quit......while he was winning. Who quits a fight when they're winning? Obviously Ken Shamrock does.
> 
> I dig Ken, I mean, he was once really good. But, Ken, retire! RETIRE NOW! Stop tarnishing your legacy. Take lessons from your "brother", and cherish your legacy.


ya well his fight with sakuraba was just like his 2nd fight with tito . both were stopped early. they stopped his fight with saku early bc they know ken would have beaten him and they wanted to keep sakus record alive. the only reason why ken quit that fight with fujita is because he got exhausted so his cardio wasnt as good as it was. if he would have had better cardio in that fight he probably would have beaten fujita.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Wise said:


> Jens Pulver losing to that nobody at 63 was a pretty big upset I thought. That fight was supposed to just ease him back into ufc and he got punished. Think the kids name was like Joe Lauzon or something



yes it was an upset for sure. he did well thought. he looked sharp. hope he does well. it was a good victory for him. wasn't it his ufc debut?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

TKOSPIKE said:


> ya well his fight with sakuraba was just like his 2nd fight with tito . both were stopped early. they stopped his fight with saku early bc they know ken would have beaten him and they wanted to keep sakus record alive. the only reason why ken quit that fight with fujita is because he got exhausted so his cardio wasnt as good as it was. if he would have had better cardio in that fight he probably would have beaten fujita.


He got exhausted and he quit. If your cardio isn't that great, then maybe you should work on it or.....not fight at all. I'm sure Ken got a nice big fat paycheck, so all's not lost.

Ken caught a punch from Saku and went down. I don't doubt that the ref's are crooked(Hell, watch Saku's fight where he gets his head caved in for most of the fight), but Saku was winning the standup, and I'm sure he'd win the ground game. I don't even know why I'm debating this issue, because the fight's over, and it was about 50 seconds.


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Damone said:


> He got exhausted and he quit. If your cardio isn't that great, then maybe you should work on it or.....not fight at all. I'm sure Ken got a nice big fat paycheck, so all's not lost.
> 
> Ken caught a punch from Saku and went down. I don't doubt that the ref's are crooked(Hell, watch Saku's fight where he gets his head caved in for most of the fight), but Saku was winning the standup, and I'm sure he'd win the ground game. I don't even know why I'm debating this issue, because the fight's over.




Ken Shamrock didn't quit against Fujita, he had heart palpatations which means he had irregular heart beats and was seeing spots. Ken came into the fight with a heart problem and didn't want to cancel the fight.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Pretty convenient that his irregular heart beats happened after he tee'd off on Fujita, and was gassed as all hell.


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

Damone said:


> Pretty convenient that his irregular heart beats happened after he tee'd off on Fujita, and was gassed as all hell.


I don't know man, I thought at the time that something really bad was going on. Ken looked scared. Didn't find out till much later why he quit.

There's a lot of things that could be said about Ken, but being afraid of another fighter isn't one of them.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Didn't Ken duck Mark Coleman in 1996? Which caused Don Frye to take Ken's place in the tournament?

I didn't get the feeling Ken was afraid of Fujita. I got the feeling that he knew Fujita wasn't going to go down, and being gassed added on top of that. Like a "Screw it, why bother fighting anymore?" feeling.


----------



## Geneticfreak (Oct 7, 2006)

I mean that tito vs. ken III is complete meaningless, ken's gonna lose again.....:dunno:


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Kevin Randelman vs Mirko Cro Cop
Marcus Aurellio vs Takanori Gomi


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Nick Diaz vs "Ruthless" Robbie Lawler at UFC 47. That was really unexpected that Diaz would KO Lawler and it was a huge upset, since the UFC built Lawler as their poster boy behind Liddell and Ortiz.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

that fight kicked ass


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

cabby said:


> that fight kicked ass



Ya, it did. Was an amazing war.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

drago vs rocky
everyone counted the puny american out....lol (jdun's sig)

but ummm.....hmmmm
arlovski vs sylvia (was to me)


----------



## FizzKick (Oct 12, 2006)

I don't know about the biggest upset in terms of overall impact on MMA....but I was personally a little upset and suprised to see Genki Sudo (one of my favourite fighters) get beat by the new commer Duane Ludwig....especially seeing how cocky he was at the end.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Genki could've won, but he was too caught up in his schtick. Yea, Genki's schtick rules, but he turned it up 100% in that Ludwig fight, and it actually brought the fight quality down. Sudo's antics usually make me laugh, but I just got tired of him in the Ludwig fight. Him running around, and turning his back got frustrating after a while. 

Somebody will probably say "DOOD, GENKIS FUNNY STUFF ROOLS MAAAAN". So, let me say that I normally enjoy Sudo's antics.


----------



## ThePhenom (Oct 15, 2006)

vitor vs a lot of people!


----------



## HOUSE6OF9PAIN (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm Pretty New To Mma, Did That Fight Happen Liddell And Silva?


----------



## hornet (Oct 15, 2006)

Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira's armbar victory over Cro Cop in pride final conflict 2003. He was getting his ass kicked until he pulled that off.


----------



## el_super_dan (Oct 15, 2006)

Not sure if anybody mentioned this one but BJ losing to Hughes really upset me. Don't get me wrong, I think Hughes is a great fighter but he was being out classed in the first 2 rounds. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Chuck Norris said:


> its pretty obvious they fed penn to hughes to pretty up his record. Everyone knows that Penn is past his prime, and matt is definitely in his..meaning that matt was meant to get a win. Did you really expect them to give the belt to some guy who could'nt even do a proper roundhouse kick?
> they wanted to give Matt a can, and it just so happens that BJ is a well known can, which can make money on ppv's.
> 
> 
> Dont do drugs.


did u watch the fight???? hughes almost lost


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned these:

Schembri TKO Sakuraba - this was back when Sak was dominant, and Schembri was a straight submission fighter with ZERO standup skills. Probably the most shocking upset in the history of Pride.

Herring Submission Erickson - the famous "come on fatboy!!" fight. Erikson was a huge. unstoppable GnPer back at this time and Herring pulled it off. 

Frye TKO Goodridge - this one shocked me for a number of reasons. While Frye was a great fighter, Goodridge had absolutely blasted his opponents leading up to this fight and was a bigger & much stronger man. This was actually a really good fight.

Shamrock Submission Kimo - most people would think this is kind of wierd to call an upset, but Kimo had already made a huge name for himself at this point. Kimo was also much bigger than Ken and one of the more well rounded fighters of the pioneering days of the UFC. Shamrock had a lot of credentials as well of course, but looking back on it this would be like Silva beating Cro Cop for the OWGP...which would have been a big time upset all things realistically considered.


All of those were really big upsets in my book. They're all pretty interesting fights to watch too.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

el_super_dan said:


> Not sure if anybody mentioned this one but BJ losing to Hughes really upset me. Don't get me wrong, I think Hughes is a great fighter but he was being out classed in the first 2 rounds. Just my 2 cents.



yeah but he was dead after that second round, he could barely stand! I like BJ too, he is a great fighter, but he needs to start taking it serious again and work on cardio if he wants to make it back to the top. he really hasnt looked good past the 2nd round in his last two fights... i hope it was an eye opener for him and he comes back hard! i would love to see that.


----------



## el_super_dan (Oct 15, 2006)

JuggNuttz said:


> yeah but he was dead after that second round, he could barely stand! I like BJ too, he is a great fighter, but he needs to start taking it serious again and work on cardio if he wants to make it back to the top. he really hasnt looked good past the 2nd round in his last two fights... i hope it was an eye opener for him and he comes back hard! i would love to see that.



I agree with you on the cardio training becuase he did not look too great after the 2nd when he fought GSP. 

But, I think (if the rib story is true) and he wouldn't have seperated his rib that he could have taken Hughes out in the 3RD.

I think a 3rd fight would be great.:thumbsup:


----------

